
The lesser-known member of Facebook's original team is ready for the spotlight - ghosh
http://mashable.com/2015/02/04/andrew-mccollum-facebook/
======
unknownian
Pretty in-depth and interesting, especially for Mashable. Is this kind of
content common for them? I just thought they were another clickbait machine.

------
jamhan
I find the term "gastropub" amusing. In my experience it's not used much (if
at all) here in Australia, where "gastro" is most frequently used as an
abbreviation for "gastroenteritis". It does not seem to me to be the wisest of
neologisms.

~~~
JacobAldridge
I (fellow Aussie) picked it up when living in London a few years back. We'd
kind of been inculcated into the whole "the UK does Gastronomy" thing so it
didn't seem weird, but it would take more Heston and less Buscopan in
Australia before it would take off here.

Interestingly, the first Gastropub I ate at was owned by Guy Ritchie. I
figured it had to be good, since he named a film after my favourite food...

